# two and a half year old screams unconsolably after his nap?



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

My just two and a half year old nephew cries, no -- screams -- unconsolably for a half an hour every day after his nap. My patient sister asks him what he wants... do you want me to pick you up, do you want me to read to you, etc... He wants to be held, not to be held, he wants to eat but not go downstairs, etc. He wants all things at odds with each other. Impossible to give him what he wants.

This happens when he's sick or not sick, teething or not teething. Today he wants to be carried around or held, and he wants her to be naked. :LOL My husband would probably be somewhat surprised when he comes back from the grocery store (we're houseguests







)

SHe's pregnant with the second. This wont' work when she's got a second kiddo. Help me problem solve here? How to help them?

She doesn't scream and maintains her patience, but she's incredibly frustrated and feels bad for her son, who is just *so* unhappy.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

*hugs* for your sister, but no advice. we're going through the same with toddler dd right now, in the morning and at naptime.


----------



## emmalala (Dec 3, 2001)

5.5yo ds still does this occasionally if he naps - he calls them "hard wakeups." Still don't know what it's about but we've spent enough time trying to figure it out and now we just ride with it, it's part of him and not something we can fix... It seems to be something about going from deep sleep to awakeness but even now he can't articulate it?

I used to try to fix it but now I just let him know I am near, talk or make soft noises, or put my hand on his skin and wait for him to be ready. Almost like you would with a tantrum...

Say hello to your sister & let her know there's another one a litle like hers out here


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

My DD does this every once in a while. Not as intense as your nephew, but definitely wakes up crying hard and takes some time to calm down. We also see them as just "one of those thing" (I like the term "hard wakeup") and I've always sort of figured it had to do with the transition from deep sleep, as emmalala said. I basically just hold her and ride it through. Thankfully it doesn't happen that often. Hugs to your sister!


----------



## ChiroWife (Oct 23, 2004)

When DD did this at the same age it was usually because she woke up before she was ready (not enough sleep). She would cry and do some of the same things as your Nephew.

I don't have any words of advice though. It was just something she went through once in a while. Seems to be normal. Good luck to your Sister!


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

My dd rarely naps but has always woken up with difficulty from napping, even as a little newbie. What helps me is taking her outside and soothing her with nature sights and sounds. Now that she is old enough, when she does nap, we usually go for a walk after her nap. Thankfully, this is very rarely now. Rain, sleet, snow, or sunshine, we were outside after each nap or she wanted to nurse nonstop and fuss for 1/2 hour at least.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I used to have to walk ds around for an hour after he woke up. It got better after 2 1/2. I remember doing it still at that age and rarely by the time he was 3.


----------



## mum5 (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow, so glad that I found this thread. Dd1 is going through this right now, only sometimes though, not after every nap, but she will be sad for at least 40 mins, then be quiet then start back up again for a while. It is hard as I am usually nursing her sister, who gets very scared by the "big sister antics!"
Yesterday I calmed her with the promise of icecream and walnuts. Good job she loves food!


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I have never experienced this but I remember reading about it on this forum a few years ago. Another mama suggested that maybe the child's blood sugar was low and to wake him up with some juice at the ready. It cured the problem.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I was going to suggest low blood sugar. If I'm not careful with my diet, I have some pretty "hard wake-ups" myself. I often wake up in the middle of the night feeling lousy until I drink some juice or have something to eat. I sometimes wake up miserable (fuzzy head, CRANKY, and just feeling slow and weighed down) and continue to feel so till I've had something to eat. I don't actually scream and cry, but I suppose if I couldn't get these things for myself (or didn't know I needed them) - I might.


----------



## Mama2Mila (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi Pam,
well...Mila is 3 now and we still deal with exactly what you've described quite a bit. She'll wake up, scream/cry...the whole spectrum. I've found that she does best if I'm available, but not in her face when she wakes up (like in the other room, so she can kinda hang out in her hammock (that's where she naps) a little longer after waking and slowly wake up. I also started to have a snack and drink prepared and ready to show her as soon as her little head pops out in the living room to distract her from getting too upset. Fun activities, like having crayons already sitting out with a coloring book etc. help sometimes too. But as others have said before...in many instances she does just seem to need a good cry and I try to let her be (up on my lap, down again, up again) until she tells me "now I feel better".

Alex


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in with the low blood sugar theory. My dd also does this, and getting some fruit or raisins in her usually helps right away. And I don't give into every request, that just makes her more frustrated because it doesn't make her feel better like she thought it would. We try to sit quietly and read, which distracts her from her irritation.

I also noticed that if I go right in when I first hear her, it makes it worse, but if I give her about five minutes to orient herself, even if she's kind of halfway crying, she'll be able to cope better. I always feel like this when I wake up from naps, it's so bad that I stopped taking them, so I can empathize.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I know it's not blood sugar with my ds b/c he is such an avid nurser though a treat first thing does distract him from his misery. Right now he is loving having his chewable vitamin when he wakes up.


----------

